# is this a pigeon baby?



## zdu863 (Jul 4, 2017)

https://imgur.com/gallery/uXTs6

Found it in the backyard.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Yes, that's a baby pigeon and couple of days old.

Are you keeping it warm and is it eating from a syringe? On youtube there's plenty of video's how to feed baby pigeons. Keeping it warm is just as important as feeding it, needs to be kept at about 35 degrees Celsius for the food to get absorbed into the body.


----------



## zdu863 (Jul 4, 2017)

Marina B said:


> Yes, that's a baby pigeon and couple of days old.
> 
> Are you keeping it warm and is it eating from a syringe? On youtube there's plenty of video's how to feed baby pigeons. Keeping it warm is just as important as feeding it, needs to be kept at about 35 degrees Celsius for the food to get absorbed into the body.


Yeah it has been kept warm and I've been feeding it with a mixture of water, boiled eggs and corn flour, since I don't have the food shown in those YouTube videos at hand. Hope this could work out.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Plse don't feed hardboiled eggs and I don't think cornflour is a good idea. Can't you get hold of a handrearing formula (must be available in pet shops)? If not, rather feed baby porridge, a brand that does not contain lots of sugar. Mix this with water until the consistency of tomato ketchup. You can also add a drop of apple cider vinegar to that, it will help with digestion.

How much are you feeding and how often? This website will give helpful information: www.pigeonrescue.co.uk Scroll down to "how to care for baby pigeons".


----------



## zdu863 (Jul 4, 2017)

Marina B said:


> Plse don't feed hardboiled eggs and I don't think cornflour is a good idea. Can't you get hold of a handrearing formula (must be available in pet shops)? If not, rather feed baby porridge, a brand that does not contain lots of sugar. Mix this with water until the consistency of tomato ketchup. You can also add a drop of apple cider vinegar to that, it will help with digestion.
> 
> How much are you feeding and how often? This website will give helpful information: www.pigeonrescue.co.uk Scroll down to "how to care for baby pigeons".


Thanks, I'll feed it with oatmeal at the moment.


----------



## zdu863 (Jul 4, 2017)

Marina B said:


> Plse don't feed hardboiled eggs and I don't think cornflour is a good idea. Can't you get hold of a handrearing formula (must be available in pet shops)? If not, rather feed baby porridge, a brand that does not contain lots of sugar. Mix this with water until the consistency of tomato ketchup. You can also add a drop of apple cider vinegar to that, it will help with digestion.
> 
> How much are you feeding and how often? This website will give helpful information: www.pigeonrescue.co.uk Scroll down to "how to care for baby pigeons".


Seems that the baby is also infected by fly larva  

Mother nature is brutal indeed.


----------



## zdu863 (Jul 4, 2017)

Marina B said:


> Plse don't feed hardboiled eggs and I don't think cornflour is a good idea. Can't you get hold of a handrearing formula (must be available in pet shops)? If not, rather feed baby porridge, a brand that does not contain lots of sugar. Mix this with water until the consistency of tomato ketchup. You can also add a drop of apple cider vinegar to that, it will help with digestion.
> 
> How much are you feeding and how often? This website will give helpful information: www.pigeonrescue.co.uk Scroll down to "how to care for baby pigeons".


I can't open that page, it needs an account to access.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

I've never had problems when visiting that webpage. Best will be to get as much info from other websites regarding raising a baby pigeon/dove. If he's producing droppings inbetween feedings, then you know the food is getting absorbed into his body and that's very important now. Like I've said, the temperature is also very important. Keep him warm until he starts developing proper feathers.


----------

